# June 24 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2004)

This devotional is from Charles Spurgeons Faiths Checkbook.


June 24

The LORD's &quot;Much More&quot;
&quot;And Amaziah said to the man of God, But what shall we do for the hundred talents which I have given to the army of Israel? And the man of God answered, The LORD is able to give thee much more than this&quot;
(2 Chronicles 25:9). 

If you have made a mistake, bear the loss of it; but do not act contrary to the will of the LORD. The LORD can give you much more than you are likely to lose; and if He does not, will you begin bargaining and chaffering with God. The king of Judah had hired an army from idolatrous Israel, and he was commanded to send home the fighting men because the LORD was not with them. He was willing to send away the host, only he grudged paying the hundred talents for nothing. Oh, for shame! If the LORD will give the victory without the hirelings, surely it was a good bargain to pay their wages and to be rid of them.

Be willing to lose money for conscience' sake, for peace's sake, for Christ's sake. Rest assured that losses for the LORD are not losses. Even in this life they are more than recompensed: in some cases the LORD prevents any loss from happening. As to our immortal life, what we lose for Jesus is invested in heaven. Fret not at apparent disaster but listen to the whisper, &quot;The LORD is able to give thee much more than this.&quot;


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 24, 2004)

Blade, this verse has become one of my favorites, as I always appear to have made some mistake, and lost time or money or usefulness or spiritual growth because of it. It's very comforting to realize that God doesn't grudge us those things, and &quot;deduct it from our allowance&quot;, but that He gives so freely and abundantly-- He makes us gain even by our losses.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2004)

yes Iam to thankful that the Lord can provide more that what at times we view as important. Thank the Lord we have him and his abundant mercy.

blade


----------

